# LOS ANGELES group...PLEASE...does one exist?



## flowerchicken (Mar 16, 2006)

ok, its about time I try to find help for this social anxiety problem thats plagued me my entire life. 
Im in the venice area. I'll bet im the only person on the westside with this problem.
yes, im feeling sorry for myself again...


----------



## human no 5973 (Mar 21, 2006)

hey flower. Im in long beach, I dont know of any groups around here, but if you want to get one started, count me in. let me know what you think..


----------



## helpfulheart (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm in this area...I need to join something like this...


----------



## human no 5973 (Mar 21, 2006)

Are you guys still into this idea? Whats happening?


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Let's all meet up in an msn or yahoo or skype chatroom to talk about this! =)


----------



## human no 5973 (Mar 21, 2006)

Thats a good idea. Do you all have yahoo messenger? either that or we should all exchange emails..

Even if were only left with three people, I think this will a great thing for us.


----------



## helpfulheart (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry guys, I've been out of town but I'm back now. I am still down for meeting...I'm a bit scuuured though :hide

A chatroom thing would be nice so we can discuss where to meet etc. Let me know...


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm up for a chat anytime. Just add me to your yahoo or aim.


----------



## JasonAnthony31 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hello people,

I live in the Cerritos/Lakewood area and I would love to be part of a group. I really need something like this right about now. I'm pretty much open to anything in regards to time and place, e.t.c...we just need to schedule something in advance so that everyone can participate.....

Jason


----------



## Linden1952 (Apr 7, 2006)

There is a group listed on http://www.healsocialanxiety.com Well, actually there is a link to the e-mail address of the woman who runs the group. The last I heard -- a couple of months ago -- the meetings were being held at a place called SHARE near Jefferson and Centinela on Friday nights. I never did go to a meeting since it's too far to go by bus at night from Long Beach. But it sounds like a good group. Maybe you could e-mail Mimi and talk to her about it.



flowerchicken said:


> ok, its about time I try to find help for this social anxiety problem thats plagued me my entire life.
> Im in the venice area. I'll bet im the only person on the westside with this problem.
> yes, im feeling sorry for myself again...


----------



## JasonAnthony31 (Feb 25, 2006)

Linden1952 said:


> There is a group listed on http://www.healsocialanxiety.com Well, actually there is a link to the e-mail address of the woman who runs the group. The last I heard -- a couple of months ago -- the meetings were being held at a place called SHARE near Jefferson and Centinela on Friday nights. I never did go to a meeting since it's too far to go by bus at night from Long Beach. But it sounds like a good group. Maybe you could e-mail Mimi and talk to her about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have contacted this group and exchanged e-mails with Mimi a few weeks ago. It seems like a pretty good group. But as you say, most of the meetings take place in or around west Los Angeles, which is a pretty good drive for me. Another thing: In addition to the in-person meetings, there are bi-weekly "phone support groups" that meet. On wednesday and saturday of every week, people call in and can listen to others talk about their problems, you can talk and describe what you are going through, or everyone can just listen to the group moderator talk and/or read from an anxiety book...I have only tried it once. It seems like a good idea. However, I think I would most benefit from in-person meets......


----------



## human no 5973 (Mar 21, 2006)

Its good to see people interested in the group again! It kinda fizzled out (like these meeting plans always do). I think a good step from here would be to list what availible days you all have for meeting. For me a saturday would be great, but I am pretty flexible.

And also, Spes had a great idea with meeting on yahoo messenger to straighten everything out. We can also do that.

Well everyone, lets do it. This could be the changing point of your life!


----------



## JasonAnthony31 (Feb 25, 2006)

Anyone that wants to meet over this weekend let me know. I'm very eager to start making progress.....


----------



## helpfulheart (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi everyone, 
Thanks for reminding me to check this board also...I'm free anytime. I live out in Valencia, but my parents live in Bellflower so I don't mind the drive since I am down there often. We need to get a chat going......or schedule one to happen


----------



## scitz (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey guys,
I would really like to join if we can get one going. I've contacted numerious Nima sites about support groups and they seem mostly for support for family members of anxiety sufferers and not the anxious person themselves. I live in the San Gabriel Valley and im willing to drive out to Long Beach, Cerritos, Whittier, wherever. I think we can all use a shoulder to lean on. Friday, Saturday, or even sunday would work.

Cuong


----------



## scitz (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey guys,
I was just reading over the post. And is anyone actively taking over getting a headcount and meeting place? I will try to get the ball rolling. First we need a headcount or sign up sheet, whatever. Please leave ur name (could be fake whatever) and your AIM login. Im on aim daily. Login is: SeaToh 

I will be on from 8pm-10pm nightly Monday thru thursday. Come on and message me. Then we can get a chatroom going. We can talk about where and when to meet. I think if we meet about once a week and talk about stuff, problems, therapy, and just hang out it will help us all. Let me know what you guys think.

Cuong


----------



## JasonAnthony31 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm ready, willing and able to meet.....Only thing for me is: I might be out of town towards the end of this week for 4 or 5 days, but I will still participate if I am here. If not, I will make the next meeting. I am free and open to meeting at anytime up until Wednesday or Thursday of this week. If I don't go out of town, this weekend will be great to meet as well......Just let me know....

Jason 
Private Message me if you would like to talk or exchange numbers or anything.....thanks


----------



## scitz (Apr 10, 2006)

Ok guys. So far we have 3 ppl willing to meet. Me, Spisvatae, and JasonAnthony31. A few more and we can really get a group going.

Cuong


----------

